# Lesco 46-0-0 NOS?



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

This appears to be the only granular urea readily available in my area that I can find. Being in NJ I believe plain urea is banded or at least made very inconvenient.

This granular urea product is treated with dicyandiamide and is labeled for both granular and liquid application.

Does anyone know the impact this dicyandiamide chemical has on the speed of light liquid foliar applications? Is it dangerous for soil health?

I warmed up to the idea of spraying urea light urea applications during fall for even coverage. I liked the idea of using a product that ,while is typically synthetically made for mass production, is easy to understand what it is and that it is a compound that is found in nature and natural biological processes.

Any input about this dicyandiamide treated/infused urea?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

DCD is a nitrification inhibitor that research says has no detrimental effects on soil microbes. It is the most popular nitrification inhibitor on the market while NBPT is the most popular volatilization inhibitor. Often they are combined with urea on products such as UFlexx or Umaxx (same products, different levels of DCD and NBPT). Spraying should not be an issue, although you may not see any additional benefits over straight urea with that type of application.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is from their website: https://www.lesco.com/sites/default/files/_images/content/2018.2302_specsheet_nos_revised_v1-web.pdf



> DCD, a nitrification inhibitor, is fully infused into the urea while in molten phase prior to the granulation process. In the soil, this homogeneous infusion of nitrogen stabilizer slows the nitrogen conversion from ammonium to nitrate.


Basically, it is a more expensive product that tries to save some of the nitrogen applied to the soil to become useless. Is it worth it the extra cost? I dont think so.

Ask the in NJ Hometown folder for sources of plain and cheap urea. Since you only have 4500sqft, another easy to find product for foliar is DEF, Diesel Exhaust Fluid. It is dionized water with urea. Autoparts/Walmart sell it in 2.5gallons for like $8. 10oz of DEF ~= 0.1lb of N. Measure, add water for carrier and spray.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

I would prefer cheap plain urea. I was asking more from a "this is what's available locally, is the dcd detrimental to soil? And if it's not l, i assume it's less desirable than plain urea for spoon-feeding/blitzing in the fall?"


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Sayn3ver said:


> I would prefer cheap plain urea. I was asking more from a "this is what's available locally, is the dcd detrimental to soil? And if it's not l, i assume it's less desirable than plain urea for spoon-feeding/blitzing in the fall?"


I wouldn't say it's less desirable then straight Urea, it just has an added Nitrogen Stabilizer in it so you will be paying a little extra for that but it won't hurt anything, if anything it will give you a bit of insurance that all of the nitrogen you apply can get used up by the grass.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Sayn3ver said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer cheap plain urea. I was asking more from a "this is what's available locally, is the dcd detrimental to soil? And if it's not l, i assume it's less desirable than plain urea for spoon-feeding/blitzing in the fall?"
> ...


Alright. I wasn't sure how the dcd worked on a biological level. It made it seem like it prevented the uptake of some of the nitrogen so it could be used later. More like a controlled release.

From cursory reading I was under the impression it prevented the conversion from urea to the plant usable form which requires soil microbes correct? I wasn't sure if used as a spray if that impacted that delayed conversion vs a granular application and exactly how much of the urea was delayed from that conversion process.

If I'm over complicating the topic let me know.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Some of the inhibitor-treated urea products are advertised specifically for spraying, so I would hope there is some utility in the feature when it's sprayed. I don't see why not, though. The inhibitors don't come into play until the product is solubilized in water anyway. So what's the difference whether it's sprayed or applied with a spreader and then watered?


----------



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

How much does site one charge for a 50lb bag?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Wolfechad said:


> How much does site one charge for a 50lb bag?


@SGrabs33


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Wolfechad said:
> 
> 
> > How much does site one charge for a 50lb bag?
> ...


Something in this range depending on if you have an account or not.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I just walked in and they made me an account on the spot and said you typically pay lower prices doing that rather than making a residential account online because a walk in counts as wholesale pricing rather than residential sale.

I think in WA state I paid $33 out the door for a 50lb bag of 10-10-10 or 12-12-12, i'd have to check in my garage.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> I think in WA state I paid $33 out the door for a 50lb bag of 10-10-10 or 12-12-12, i'd have to check in my garage.


Wow, that's expensive. Walmart regular price is $10, and a lot less on end-of-season clearance. Even at Home Depot it is about $15.


----------

